# Removal of the radio for a 2000 Acura 3.2 TL



## esentz (May 4, 2008)

How do you remove the radio for a 2000 acura 3.2 TL? I only need to attach a FM modulator wire to the rear of the radio.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Two links I found.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_yo...000_is_it_easy_to_do_it_by_your_self_any_clue

and

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/lcd-display/25926-acura-tl-owners-lcd-help.html
*(scroll to the bottom)*

Good luck!


----------

